# rechteckiger Teich gemauert???



## J_W1 (23. Nov. 2009)

Hallo,
zunächst möchte ich mich vorstellen. Ich heiße Jens und komme aus Mittelhessen. Nachdem wir nun mit unserem Hausbau mehr oder weniger fertig sind, hat meine Frau nun neue Ideen zur Gartengestaltung. Nach der Lektüre zahlreicher Gartengestaltungsbüchern soll es nun ein solcher Teich sein:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/reader/3938100451/ref=sib_dp_ptu#reader-page

(dort 9 mal nach rechts klicken. Das Becken mit den Mamorquadern)

hm... und ich solls nun richten. Also grundsätzlich find ich das ja nicht schlecht, traue es mir auch - ich hab schon so einiges selbst erledigt, von dem ich nie geträumt hätte, dass ich das hin bekomme - die Frage ist nur wie???

Zur Zeit bin ich also am überlegen, wie man einen solchen Teich, naja vielleicht nicht ganz so pompös, hinbekommt. Die Grundform soll einfach nur rechteckig und etwa 80 cm tief werden. Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie man ein rechteckiges Becken, mit senkrechten Wänden hingebommt.

Ich stelle mit vor - wie beim Häuslebauen - auf ne Bodenplatte verwitterungsresistente steine zu mauern, die oben noch nen Ringanker bekommen. Die Frage ist nu , wie ich das Ding dann dicht bekomme? Ne Folie wird sich nicht faltenfrei reinlegen lassen  oder doch und wenn ja wie? Kennt ihr Firmen die in ein solches Becken faltenfrei ne Folie rein bekommen?

Zweite Möglichkeit wäre die Folie unter die Bodenplatte und hinter die "Wanne" zu verlegen. Dann wären Falten egal. Dafür stünden aber Bodenplatte und Mauer unter Wasser. Geht das???

Vielleicht könnte man aber auch die Flächen der Bodenplatte und der Mauer wasserdicht versiegeln - etwa wie bei einer bodengleichen Dusche. Da wird ja auch die Fläche mit so´m Zeug versiegelt und in die Ecken Dichtband gelegt. Vieleicht gibt es das ja auch für Teiche?

Oder sollte man die gesamte Wanne doch aus wasserdichten Zement herstellen?

Fragen über Fragen... aber vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch Ideen, Erfahrungen oder Firmenadressen.

Vielen Dank schon mal...

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## wp-3d (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo Jens,

da kenn ich jetzt nur den Robert37 der Dir einige Fragen beantworten könnte,

Siehe hier:  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6677
oder:         https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5590


----------



## zickenkind (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo Jens,
ich habe vor 2 Jahren H Steine genommen, ein Bild müßte bei der Vorstellung meines Beckens mit dabei sein. Zum auskleiden geht natürlich Folie, wie Du aber schon sagtest es werden Falten bleiben oder man gibt ein paar Euros mehr aus dann macht das eine Firma. 2`te Möglichkeit wäre flüssige Folie, mit der habe ich aber keine Ahnung. Versuche doch mal mit der Suchfunktion hier im Forum da gibt es schon den ein oder anderen Tipp. Oder Du versuchst einfach die beiden Links von Werner.


----------



## J_W1 (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Danke für die ersten Anregungen. Nach Lektüre der Bilder denke ich über die Lösung mit der Folie "hinter dem Becken" (Skizze) nach. Die Ausführung wäre wohl einfacher. Problem dürfte sein, dass ein etwaiges Leck nie gefunden werden kann. Eine weitere Frage wäre, ob Steine und Zement das dauerhafte Bad im Wasser verrottungsfrei aushalten....


----------



## saltun (24. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*



J_W1 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mit vor - wie beim Häuslebauen - auf ne Bodenplatte verwitterungsresistente steine zu mauern, die oben noch nen Ringanker bekommen. Die Frage ist nu , wie ich das Ding dann dicht bekomme? Ne Folie wird sich nicht faltenfrei reinlegen lassen  oder doch und wenn ja wie? Kennt ihr Firmen die in ein solches Becken faltenfrei ne Folie rein bekommen?


Da gibt es eigentlich zwei ökonomische Möglichkeiten:

Bodenplatte und Wände aus wasserdichtem Stahbeton, dann brauchst
Du überhaupt keine Folie mehr.
Mauerwerk  wie Du beschrieben hast  und die Folie wie bei einem
beliebigen Schwimmbecken einpassen. Das macht jede einschlägige
Firma faltenlos.

lg Günter


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo Jens,
erst mal von mir ein Willkommen hier im Forum!   
Die bisherigen und Deine Ideen sind schon mal ganz gut, und werden auch lange halten. Flüssigfolie ist eine echte Alternative. Ich traue Dir gern zu, auf einer Folie all die Materialien aufzubringen, doch macht das Spaß, oder geht das schnell? Ich glaube, eher nicht.
Also kauf Dir doch Flüssigfolie, oder nimm eine elastische Dichtschlämme. Beton mit Ringanker hört sich toll an, kann aber problematisch werden. Baue lieber Segmente, die in den Ecken getrennt sind und dort mehr Flüssigfolie oder Dichtschlämme haben -> Dehnungsfugen!
Oder nimm die Styroporsteine der Koiteichbesitzer.


----------



## J_W1 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Echt, ohne Ringanker? Ich dachte der hält alles zusammen?


----------



## zickenkind (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo Jens,
entweder habe ich es überlesen oder noch keiner hat auf das evtl. Problem mit dem Zementeintrag ins Wasser geschrieben. Da ich nicht weiß wie es sich verhält wird immer ein Teil der Zementmischung ins Wasser abgegeben. Denke mal das Du doch immer ne Grundierung über der Zementschicht brauchst. Daher denke ich, macht es nicht so viel Sinn die Folie nach außen zu legen. Also entweder Flüssigfolie oder eine Folie Passgenau einfügen lassen. Nur so als Gedankengang mal...........


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hi Jens,

wenn der Teich nicht so tief werden soll - wie wärs denn mit großen L Steinen die auf einem Schotterfundament Stehen ? Da kann dann nix in Richtung Teichinnere kippen. Die Folie würd ich innen machen und oben mit ner NG Leiste befestigen.

http://www.feiter-beton.de/de/palisaden-randeinfassungen/u-steine-l-steine-mauerscheiben.html


----------



## joergrue (25. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo Jens.Es wäre schön wenn Du uns Deine Größenvorstellungen und wie Du den Teich nutzen möchtest,etwas genauer erklärst.Dann kann jeder besser seine persönlichen Erfahrungen einbringen,wie es am wirtschaftlichsten ist Deinen Teich zu bauen.So wie ich es bis hierher lese,kann der Teich bei 80cm Tiefe ja max.2x2m werden(Verhältnis Oberfläche/Tiefe).Und bei der "Größe"könnte man bei Mamokoi anrufen und den Preis für ein fertig geschweißtes Plastikbecken erfragen.Und das Teil wird einfach eingebudelt.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## J_W1 (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Zunächst mal vielen Dank, dass Ihr Euch für mich den Kopf zerbrecht. Wir haben vor ein ca. 15 x 4,5 großes und ca. 80 cm tiefes Wasserbecken zu bauen. An der Rückseite soll eine Gabionenwand als Abschluss dienen, aus der über einen Schwalleinlauf Wasser in Becken plätschert (soll aber ab- / umschaltbar sein). Auf den beigefügten Bildern müsste man unser Vorhaben erahnen können. Wir haben das Becken schon mal auf den Rasen gezeichnet.

Achja, Fische oder Pflanzen sollen nicht in das Becken. Es dient nur der Optik!


----------



## joergrue (26. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Sieht schon schick auf dem linken Bild aus, und bei Euch den-in der Größe-auf alle Fälle ne echter Blickfang.Aus meiner Sicht zwar recht Sinnfrei aber Schick.Sinnfrei aus dem Grunde,als Pool zu flach und als Teich ohne Planzen-bei der Lage und der Sonneneinstrahlung,ich glaube da braucht Ihr nen Unterwasseralgenmähgerät,oder Ihr macht zwei Jahre nix dann geht auch nen normaler Rasenmäher.
Überdenkt Euer Vorhaben bitte nocheinmal.In dieser Größe spricht man von einem Mat.aufwand-sprich Kellerbetonsteine,Zement,Kies,Baustahl und eingeschweißte Folie ohne Filteranlage(für 54qm)von min.3T Euro plus Eure Arbeitsstunden.
Wir haben selbst einen Pool,einen natürlich angelegten Teich und ein Koibecken und wir wissen wenn der Pool mal die Grätsche macht bauen wir def.keinen mehr sondern einen Schwimmteich weil es gibt nix langweiligeres als am Wasser ohne jegliches Leben zu sitzen-außer vielleicht das allabendliche Fehrnsehprogramm .
Seid nicht sauer,daß hier ist nur unsere Meinung die Euch keinesfalls von Eurem Geldverbrennen abhalten soll.
Liebe Grüße Kerstin und Jörg


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Moin,

ich würde den Teich näher an die Terasse machen - vielleicht mit Brücke von dieser ?

Oder was wäre denn mit so einem gigantischen, mehretagigen Springbrunnen ?


----------



## J_W1 (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Ja das ist ja sehr nett, dass Ihr Eure Meinung zu unserem Projekt schreibt. Mir ist auch klar, dass einige die __ Nase rümpfen werden. Die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden.
Wegen der Sonneneinstrahlung mache ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken. Wie auf dem rechten Bild zu erkennen ist, sind rund um das Grundstück vier Bäume geplant. Zwei sind schon gepflanzt, die anderen kommen heute... In ein paar Jahren, werden wir also ausreichend Schatten haben. Mir ist natürlich auch klar, dass wegen der Wurzeln Vorkehrungen getroffen werden müssen und dass Laub in den Teich fallen wird... naja, wer keie Arbeit haben will, sollte sich ne Eigentumswohnung kaufen... Außerdem werde ich einen Skimmer installieren.

Mir ging es hier eigentlich nur um Anregungen bzgl. der Bauausführung und bin für Eure Ideen dankbar.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

vielleicht kannst du ja mit Schalbrettern arbeiten - erst die Bodenplatte aus WU Beton gießen (vorher den Untergrund verdichten mit nem Rüttler) und dann die Seiten mit Schalbrettern stellen und gießen (es gibt Betonlieferanten mit nem Pumpenwagen - da kann man mit so nem flexiblen schlauch wunderbar verfüllen.

Zum Schluss mit flüssiger Teichfolie arbeiten - oder so ne Art flexiblen schwimmbadlack.

Allerdings würde ich bei deiner Grundstücksgrößer eher überlegen ob du das nicht als Schwimmteich aufziehst damit Du auch im Sommer was davon hast. Du Könntest z.B. in eine Ecke einen reinen Pflanzenteich als Filtetrteich bauen der dann im Kreislauf zum Hauptbecken steht ?


----------



## Patrick K (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo j_w1  
du hast aber einen seltenen Namen
aber mal zur Sache 
Ich habe mir meinen Teich auch gemauert ca. 5,8 x 2,6 x 1,45 meter eckig 
(hatte leider nicht mehr Platz) mit betonierter Grundplatte, schau mal in meinem Profil (Album)  
nach dem verputzen der Mauern dachte ich auch über Flüssigfolie nach,
doch die Kosten waren mir zu hoch
ich habe mir dann EPDM-Folie gekauft war zwar etwas Arbeit sie zu falten ,doch wenn das Becken im Winkel ist , ist das kein Problem

noch was zur Tiefe, mach es lieber etwas Tiefer wenn du dann kannst , das schadet ja keinem und später ärgerst du dich nicht wenn du doch Fische reinsetzen möchtest 

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick


----------



## rainthanner (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo, 

ich finde das Vorhaben toll, aber wie erwähnt sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. 
Ich sehe das auch nicht als Teich, sondern als moderne Kunst im Garten. Allerdings sollte es absolut zum Haus und zur ganzen Gegend passen. 

Algen & Co sollten kein Problem werden, da man das Wasser in gewissen Abständen chloren oder anderweitig behandeln kann. Sind ja keine Lebewesen drin. 

Zur Ausführung: 
Aushub, einschalen, betonieren, Folie einschweissen, reichlich polierter Stein. 
Wo ist das Problem? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Alexandros (29. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallöle,

wow das sieht das sieht toll :shock
Wachsen auf Fliesen auch Fadenalgen?

Kann mir das gut mit dunkelgrünen oder schwarzen Fliesen vorstellen, paar Pflanzkörbe mit Seerosen und paar schöne Fischle


----------



## dersil (30. Nov. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo

Das ist aber ein schönes Vorhaben
Klasse gemacht auch dein rechtes Bild mit der Skizze über der Realwelt

Die Form ist recht puristisch - hat was und ich denke sie passt da auch rein.

Mein Vorschlag wäre außer der Tiefe ( sind doch nur so 20-40 cm mehr nötig )
links über einen Pflanzenfilter über die ganze Länge nachzudenken.
Du kannst ja die Fliesen lassen, darunter nur einen Zufluß(  über z.B. in regelmäßigen Abständen einbetonierte KG-Rohre), zum vorgeschlagenen Pflanzenfilter.

Ansonsten würde ich es auch in Mauern+Vließ+EPDM Folie ausführen.

Viel Erfolg
Bitte unbedingt Bilder wenn fertig


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Dez. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo Jens,
ich war echt beeindruckt von Deiner Skizze. Bei 14,5 m Länge bekomme ich leichte "Bauchschmerzen" mit einem reinen "Betontrog".
Darum meine vorausgegangene Ablehnung eines Ringankers, der nur Rissbildung im Beton bei so langen Kanten beschleunigt (Ausdehnungskoeffizienten Stahl vs. Beton).
"Eisdruck" ist bei dieser Größe wohl kein Thema mehr, damit ist die Tiefe reine Geschmackssache (es sei denn, darin sollen auch Fische überwintern).
Flüssigfolie ist preislich heftig, und wohl auch problematisch.
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine eingeschweisste Folie die beste Alternative. Sie sollte auf dem Boden und am Rand "rutschen" können, damit ist eine zu große Rauhigkeit des Untergrund tabu (Vorbehandlung vor Belegung - mit Farbe etc. ? - da habe ich keine Ahnung). Damit die Folie nicht "arbeitet" und keine Falten bildet, sollte sie oben vom Rand eingeklemmt und auf Position gehalten werden. So kann sie mit dem Boden in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur "arbeiten" (sowohl PVC als auch EPDM: bis über 3fache Dehnbarkeit, die hier nicht nötig ist).


----------



## J_W1 (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Ich hab mich mittlerweile mal schlau gemacht und festgestellt, dass es Dichtschlämme extra für Wasserbecken, Zisternen und Teiche gibt. Die Kosten hierfür halten sich in Grenzen. Also tendiere ich derzeit hierzu. Mal sehen wie oft ich es mit über den Winter noch anders überlege...

Jedenfalls danke für die vielen Stellungnahmen.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Moin, .... 

interessante Sache ist das schon. Persönlich finde ich das Becken in der ländlichen Umgebung eher deplaziert und würde es anderes machen. Aber das ist reine Geschmacksache. 

Da es sich auch in meinen Augen eher  um ein architektonisches Wasserbecken, als um einen Teich handelt, und das Wasser in diesem Becken ohne Pflanzen sicherlich ähnlich dem Wasser in einem Pool zu behandeln ist und sicherlich auch mit Chemikalien (Chlor) behandelt werden muss würde ich mich parallel ggf. auch noch in den Poolforen schlau machen. 

Bitte plane unbedingt einen Ausstieg für eventuell ins Wasser gefallene Tiere ein ! 

Wir sind Sonntags immer in der Balitherme in Bad Oeynhausen, da gibts neben dem in klassischem Poolblau gehaltenen Pool im Atrium ein warmes Sitzbecken ... mal so geschätzt knapp 3x5 meter und 60cm  tief. Das ist nach der letzten Renovierung mit großformatigen, matten, anthrazitfarbigen Fliesen ausgelegt. Das sieht sehr sehr edel aus, vor allem wenn es abends mit Unterwaasserstrahlern beleuchtet wird

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## rainthanner (2. Dez. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo, 



> dass es Dichtschlämme extra für Wasserbecken, Zisternen und Teiche gibt. Die Kosten hierfür halten sich in Grenzen.


 
sicherer ist es bei der eingeschweißten Folie zu bleiben. Gerade bei diesen Ausmaßen. 


Aber wenn sich die Kosten in derart engen Grenzen halten müssen, dann würde ich das Vorhaben eh nochmal überdenken. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## J_W1 (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Also macht euch mal keine Gedanken über unsere finanzielle Leistungsfähigkeit. Mir geht es hier um das "wie", nicht um "kann ich es mir lesiten".


----------



## rainthanner (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Das mit den in Grenzen haltenden Kosten kam von dir. 

Ich muss ab und zu darauf hinweisen wenn jemand beginnt am falschen Ende/Anfang zu sparen. Bereits in der Planung sollte man die Fehler aufdecken. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: rechteckiger Teich gemauert???*

Hallo Jens,..

dir wollen ja auch nur alle helfen,.. und aus eigener Erfahrung will man "normalerweise" auch immer Leben im Teich haben,..

Ansonsten kann ich den Sinn des Beckens auch noch nicht richtig rauslesen ??

Was willst du darin anstellen ??
nur zum Angucken,...?? dann kannst du es auch flacher bauen,....
Folie kannst du professionäl auch in den Ecken kleben lassen,... oder einfach umklappen und an die Wand als Falte kleben,..

wie gesagt,.. es wird laut der Abbildung aber nur zur Tierfalle und das gleiche gilt auch für Kinder und Kleinkinder,..
bei nur 80cm kannst du doch ganz einfach mit Betonschalsteinen arbeiten.

guckst du hier:
http://www.schwimmbadtechnik-fkb.de...mmbad_Betonbecken_Betonteile_Betonwaende.html
mfG. Micha


----------

